# Clyde-0-Mite's creations



## clydeomite

since I have been encouraged to start my own thread i thought this would be a good car to start with.
I took the blower off the AW 57 Chevy and opened up the hood to allow for injector stacks. I installed a set of RRR mag wheels and considered it good.
Thankx Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

SWEET FIVE SEVEN :thumbsup: And (just my opinion) I prefer injectors to a blower too


----------



## Super Coupe

Good? That looks GREAT. Way to go.
>Tom<


----------



## Bill Hall

Yeah!

That's a great start Clyde!


----------



## Rolls

Velocity stacks are COOL. Your '57 looks mighty sweet, Clyde!!

Now don't let those wrenches drop down those stacks


----------



## kiwidave

Very nice! Where did you get the injector stacks from?


----------



## WesJY

Sweet 57 Chebbie!! 

Wes


----------



## fordcowboy

cool car clyde . show some more of your cars.


----------



## roadrner

Clyde,
Yeah, she's GOOD! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotto

nice 5seven Clyde


----------



## clydeomite

*Daddy Warbucks*

Howdy Just finished this Ford Falcon. Its a Greg Gi[pe Resin bod Jl chassis with Passin Gasser injected ***** in it RRR wheels and " Clyde-0-Mite Orange paint". Homemade decals Daddy Warbucks and 427 SOHC
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## videojimmy

Nice!


----------



## Rolls

Sweet, Clyde!! Color is a knockout and it's amazing to see you were able to do an interior and driver, too!


----------



## bobhch

Clyde,

That thar is some nice painting and Custom Daddy Warbuck decals!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...love it...zilla


----------



## 41-willys

those are 2 sweet cars:thumbsup:


----------



## slotto

Holy Schnikes! Great color.


----------



## tjd241

More Pics Clyde ! ! !


----------



## kiwidave

Really nice work. Cool interior and stunning color.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool color Clyde!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## win43

VERY COOL!!! Digging the Clyde-O-Mite Orange on the Falcon.


----------



## clydeomite

Here's My weekends work so far . Bought a new printer so still have to make decals for it. it'z Named the " HemiRoid" Don't know if that name is in use and apologize if i stoled it frum sumbuddy.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## CJ53

nice job on the Fiat Clyde!!!


----------



## kiwidave

Very cool. Driver is way cool!!


----------



## TBI

Way cool! :thumbsup:


Where did you get those front wheels?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Wow Clyde, I must say that car brings back the old 1:1 Dragstrip memories I had from the late 60's and early 70's....awesome Fiat :thumbsup:


----------



## clydeomite

Thankx Everyone for the kind words. The front wheels came from a cheapo Dollar General old timey car they are gold and I repainted them silver. I think the car they came from was like a Stanley Steamer or something from that era.
Clyde-0-mite


----------



## 41-willys

great looking Fiat


----------



## XracerHO

Agree: Great looking Fiat! ..RL


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotto

Very nice Bro!


----------



## videojimmy

sweet custom.... it rocks!


----------



## Bill Hall

Always love the gassers!

What's the color Clyde?


----------



## roadrner

Great color choice! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## clydeomite

Howdy Bill:
The color is " clyde-0-Mite Orange" .it is like a pearl orange prism. it changes colors as you shift the car.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## tjd241

Just gotta love them Fiat Topogigio's.


----------



## bobhch

tjd241 said:


> Just gotta love them Fiat Topogigio's.


Yep that Fiat Gasser is a Great Drag Strip Dream car!

I built one of my Dads Fiat car models as a kid. They are a fun Machine to look at and bet even more fun to look at & race around as well. 

Bob...can imagine an image of smoke rolling off the tires...zilla


----------



## clydeomite

Well I been building some 24th scale stuff to feed my HO habit. I still gotta a lil ways to go on this but I got this far today. It's a 32 duece coupe I think maybe?? a lil coffin model body. I got er off'n ebay a while back. I painted this before I discovered my " other Orange" but since it'z enamel i ain't a gonna screw with it for a repaint. Oh it'z a gonna be fer sale soon maybe this weekend
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## SpiderRPM

Love the orange. Great work.


----------



## WesJY

OH YEAAAHHHH!! That's one BAD A$$ Looking CAR!

Wes


----------



## clydeomite

Ok the Orange wasn't doin it for me so i stripped it down and started fresh. It is now a pearl red. with a few olskool decals on it. Not sure if this car will hit ebay i'm startin to like it too much.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## WesJY

I can't decide which looks better! I think I like both colors! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall

Red!

...cuz the frame is red!


----------



## SpiderRPM

Great work on both. 
I still dig the orange..but the red looks great too.


----------



## bobhch

That Red Rocks with those Mooneyes!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Bz


----------



## clydeomite

Well back to the cave whoooosh!!!! So i was out xmas shopping and found this front bumber lurking on an unsuspecting Hot Wheels 65 Ranchero. So i had to have it for my Greg gipe Falcons. So here is Daddy Warbucks with a new chrome grille.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## kiwidave

Very nice. Nice cheap fix!!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Wow Clyde, your Falcon looks Awesome ! :thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy

that's one killer ride, Clyde


----------



## slotto

Nice Falcon Bro!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool Daddy, Clyde!!! I like chrome!!! RM


----------



## bobhch

Now thats a 70s Racer.............Vroooooooooom!

Looking good Dude!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...Da Chrome is a lOOking a vERY Good-A...zilla


----------



## 41-willys

Now that's a race car :thumbsup:


----------



## clydeomite

*New builds*

Good Morning:
Here are a couple of new cars i have done . the dodge is a car I just bought from Pomfish. Decals courtesy of Randy Matlock AKA hilltop . The Slingshot dragster is 1/24th scale and will be going for sale.
Thankx for Looking and Merry Christmas
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## clydeomite

*resized pictures*

Well I think i have the [pics to size now???
Clyde-0-mite


----------



## WesJY

Sweet Looking cars! 

Wes


----------



## clydeomite

*Ford Hemi Boss Mustang*

Here is a car I just finished today since it snowed. I screwed up the [paint on the hood when i found this hemi in a Hot wheels car. i took some meausrement and bolted her in ther. 
Clyde-0-mite


----------



## hojoe

A HEMI in a FORD!! Now your gona get it from both sides. LOL
hojoe


----------



## ruralradio

Hey, Clyde! Cool stuff! Guess I'll have to set up a drag strip down here to get folks to come play!


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking Falcon plus really like the Mustang idea, if possible would appreciate a larger pic to see the detail. ..RL


----------



## clydeomite

Let me see if this works X.... YUUUP
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## oddrods

Speaking of Hemi's in odd places....Years ago I sold my 47 Desoto to a guy in Tucson AZ that rans a built 396 Hemi in a 55 Chevy. This guy liked the odd stuff. he also had a Nash Hot rod (350/350) and a 53 Studebaker with a 460 Ford.


----------



## bobhch

clyde,

Nice place for that engine...Vroooooooom! 

Big Engines in Big Muscle cars always look Very Cool.

Bob...red rules...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Thanks Clyde, one sweet Mustang & great transformation from Carffiti into a mean red street machine!! ..RL


----------



## Bill Hall

Amazing transformation Clyde!


----------



## Bubba 123

clydeomite said:


> Let me see if this works X.... YUUUP
> Clyde-0-Mite


actually, Ford DID have a "Hemi" engine in either late 60's or very early 70's...
had for about 1 yr... until sued by Mopar...
very rare, friend had 1 in northern NY (Ford Freak)....

can't remember much more on this...

Bubba 123 :freak:


----------



## clydeomite

Actually 2 for sure 427 SOHC and Boss hemi 429... Dont want to get called out but I " think" they also dd a DOHC- Dual overhead Cam-427. A guy here in town had a 427 SOHC in the Homan Moody Krate i tried for yrs to snap up but I lost track of him and teh engine when he went to prison. Sad 
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## clydeomite

Here is a new build. AW 4 gear chassis " Clyde-0-Mite orange" paint M-2 rear wheels. I really like thisn. Oh and Injected inujn. That's how I roll
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Super Coupe

I like the way you roll Clyde-O-Mite. All show and more than enough go!!!!!
>Tom<


----------



## WesJY

WoW! thats a nice color! burnt orange? may i ask the name of paint? bomb can? or ? 

Wes


----------



## clydeomite

Howdy WEs its a 3 stage paint actually 4 Testors Laquer white primer- Electric pink fogged with white lightning then Tamiya Clear orange. and of course Clear laquer plenty of clear laquer. Rattle cans all of it.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## plymouth71

Incredible. Love it! Now How a bout a MOPAR???


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Good looking color Clyde, thought maybe you obtained some fingernail polish...RM


----------



## kiwidave

Go the Ford's!! Love injected engines. Liking those rears.


----------



## basement racer

Is that a bowtie blowin out the exhaust.:tongue:
I love me some Fords.Looks great clyde.
B Racer


----------



## bobhch

Clyded your Mustang sure is Cool!!

Love that Injection engine and orange color paint job!!

Bob...this is a top notch build all the way...zilla


----------



## fordcowboy

Great job Clyde. keep them coming man. fcb


----------



## XracerHO

Great job & fantastic paint. ..RL


----------



## clydeomite

*Flintstonez meet the Flintstonez*

A lil change in the weather here. thought I would finish a back burner project. I found this plastic toy at the flea market and decided it was a good candidate for a slot car. I still need tp paint " Dino" but you get the idea. I know my " Lil Trophy girl" will want to race this car. So I need to raise the overpass on the track to clear dino's head.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## bobhch

Yaba Daba Doooo! Neat find and build clydeomite!!

Bob...Teradactile Steaks for everyone...zilla


----------



## clydeomite

Here is another Greg Gipe Falcon i did. it has the Chrome bumpers and passin Gasser injected *****.:thumbsup: The recker is from Joe Furulli In Denver. I have AJ's aluminum wheels on the Falcon Mean green arm AW magnets it screams.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## TGM2054

Nice!!!! I've got to find some more of those Passin Gasser"s, they're great for robbing the motor and headers off of.


----------



## clydeomite

The last ones I have seen are now 4 bux at walmart special promo sumthin or another??? Sad very sad
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## clydeomite

Ok Larger scale here. I Have had this AMX body for a while and when I won a boxoparts off fleabay it was the first car to get done. I did the paint with Testors Laquer and am proud of the finish. Love that Tamiya tape for the no bleed line it gives you
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## tjd241

*Nice Striper...*



clydeomite said:


> I did the paint with Testors Laquer and am proud of the finish.Clyde-0-Mite


... as you should be. Very crisp and clean. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice AMX Clyde!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Oh, I checked the local Rite Aid, and they have a few Passin' Gassers on the pegs. $1.70 for die cast is steep compared to Wallymart, but that's better than 4 bux. Sadly, they aren't the chrome engine series, but Alclad fixes that.


----------



## clydeomite

*Sunkist 55 Ford Panel*

Well it took a little less than 23 hours from mailbox to finished car to do the 55 resin panle from Hilltop. I layed a pearl clearcoat over the "Clyde-0-Mite Orange" paint for a different look I kinda like it. Still thinkin of decals for it.
Clyde-0-Mite:wave:


----------



## ruralradio

Very nice! Got anything in purple? Seeing's as I'm working in your town on the 24th, I'll swing by and show you why I ask, if that's cool. Your track up and running?


----------



## kiwidave

Very,very cool Clyde. That body is a Hilltop classic in my book!!


----------



## tjd241

*Right turn Clyde ! !...*

Great job Clyde. Ya done old RM proud. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Good looking color on a good looking body if I do say so myself  ...RM


----------



## fordcowboy

Very good work man. fcb


----------



## WesJY

I agree with Fordcowboy..:thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Super Coupe

Great looking ride. :thumbsup: Maybe some "ORANGE CRUSH" decals.
>Tom<


----------



## hojoe

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet! That is one nice ride. Good job C-O-M.
hojoe


----------



## bobhch

clydeomite,

Man that is one Sweet Orange panel...Great Paint and detail work Dude! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Don't know how I missed your Tow Truck and trailer package you did up earlier. Love them!! 

Uuuuh I don't know about what decals to put on your Orange car?

Sunkist?
Orange Crush?
Orange Julius?
Tang?
Tropicana?

I'm just drawing a blank on this...

Bob......zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

Orange-clyde-ee-uos :thumbsup:


----------



## CJ53

nice job !!! Clyde!:thumbsup:

CJ


----------



## dtomol

Who made the Daddy warbuck falcon body? I would love to get one I had seen the real car run.


----------



## clydeomite

The Body is a resin Body made by Greg Gipe AKA Taillights fade on ebay . I haven't seen any posted lately from him but Slaters on ebay has close to the same body.
Thankx 
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup: Nice Orange '56 Ford Panel !!


Neal:dude:


----------



## slotto

Great stuff C


----------



## clydeomite

I kicked this one out this weekend Has a blower scoop and driver with roll bar in interior. It's a Joe Furulli resin bod with my paint. gas tank from passin gasser
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## copperhead71

Nice build clyde...2 thumbs up!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TGM2054

WOW! I love that color! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Very sharp Clyde!


----------



## WesJY

Bad A$$ Car!!! 

Wes


----------



## bobhch

Really like your Willy with those Good~Years, scoop and gas tank up front!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...Orange you glad you built it...zilla


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

I mean- c'mon man, an Orange Willy's Gasser ? That's my Fave Color and Fave Body 
Of course you're gonna get a *BIG* :thumbsup: from me on that one !


----------



## Omega

The roll bar and driver really finish it off. Great work. :thumbsup:


Dave


----------



## JordanZ870

The GREAT Punkin!
Diggin' it! :thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Great Orange Willy's Gasser. .. RL


----------



## kiwidave

Some really nice detailing there Clyde! Was wondering where you had got too?


----------



## clydeomite

*Sedan Delivery*

Howdy:
I been workin this'n a while and got it where I'm proud to show it. It was the car I recieved in the xmas xchange and I stripped it added fenders off a hot wheels a Injected ***** and Painted it " Clyde-0-Mite Orange. Hope ya like it:wave:
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## 60chevyjim

thats cool i like it !!


----------



## WesJY

SWEET!!!

Wes


----------



## fordcowboy

Now that a great looking car. fcb


----------



## sethndaddy

You took a great car and made it better. I'm loving that orange too.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Thats very cool Clyde!


----------



## joegri

ya know the more i look at the color the more i like it! nice job on the paint.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Where did all the Pix go that were in this thread


----------



## slotcarman12078

Clyde's always had problems loading pix and only has so much room on HT sponsored pix. My guess is he deleted them to make room for now ones.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

T'is a shame all the pix are gone 
But luckily, I did save a few of my Faves, like this Falcon Gasser >


----------



## clydeomite

Well after a trip to the dark side and my Larger scale " envy" ahem I got busy and painted and MEV 1966 ford Pickup i bought from Parts pig a while back. it is Clyde-0-Mite Orange ( of course) and peral white I bare metal foiled the grille and bumpers I'm pretty happy with it still deciding if I should have done the hood white? HMMM
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow!! That looks sharp in 2 tone!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## hojoe

Sweeeeeeeeeeet! That foil really sets it off.
hojoe


----------



## Bubba 123

clydeomite said:


> Well after a trip to the dark side and my Larger scale " envy" ahem I got busy and painted and MEV 1966 ford Pickup i bought from Parts pig a while back. it is Clyde-0-Mite Orange ( of course) and peral white I bare metal foiled the grille and bumpers I'm pretty happy with it still deciding if I should have done the hood white? HMMM
> Clyde-0-Mite


wow!!!...
50/50 call on the hood...
it's that white stripe on the top that ....
"Maybe" if the top (the very top, not the sides..) was white (??)
hood easy fix. add a UT logo on it & leave top alone.... 

Bubba 123 (I who needs 2 wear "Garanimals" 4 Adults) :wave:


----------



## old blue

hojoe said:


> Sweeeeeeeeeeet! That foil really sets it off.
> hojoe


YOU should try it Joe!!!!


Sharp truck. Thanks for sharing!

OB


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman12078 said:


> Wow!! That looks sharp in 2 tone!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


What slotcarman said....and it's a pickup...Way Cool!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...Thinking out loud that this clydeomite truck is Dynomite!!...zilla


----------

